# Lingering Odor: Pipe vs Cigar



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Quick question: for those of you who smoke both pipes and cigars in your home, do cigars leave more of a lingering odor than pipes do?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yes, by far. even if you've smoked a really strong latakia blend, the overwhelming stale cigar oder will stick around for a looooong time more than the pipe aroma. if you do it continually, you can really get that stale cigar smell entrenched into the house/car/garage/whatever...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

YES. The pipe odor is gone by the next day, the cigar odor lasts at least a week.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Dammit. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

On the few occasions I smoke a cigar in the man cave I find that 3 smokers candles burning for about 6 hours usually knocks most of it out. I don't know if that would work in one sitting. I have only done it over the course of 2 days.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

A cigar gets me the evil eye from my wife or mother in-law for about a week.
A pipe only risks arched eyebrows for half a day.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Yeah there is way more tobacco to burn when you smoke a cigar, and that smell will stick around for a couple days. The pipe smell is usually gone in 24 hours.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

And here with the girlfriend out of town for the weekend I thought I was gonna get away with something LOL.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It should be warm enough to crack open a window this weekend, that should help relieve some of the smell, and worse case scenario burn a couple bags of popcorn.


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

I hear that darker cigars are more oily, so it would stick to the walls and infuse in the paint (not sure if it's true). But pipe smoke, I have smoked in the apartment a couple times and the smell does go away. Plus, pipe smoke sometimes is very pleasant so your partner/s would love you more! Haha. 

If you keep it in one room, with an exhaust fan, the smell might go away quick... Try the kitchen? And then cook very strong smelling food. That might help. If your girlfriend comes back and sees you in an apron and oven mittens (don't do it naked it does NOT work) taking out a casserole she might discount the cigar smell. Voila!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I smoke a pipe in the house probably 5 days a week with an exhaust fan and smoker's candle, the smell usually subsides to its baseline level after an hour or so. It's a good system.

Maybe I could get away with a petit corona. :lol:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> I smoke a pipe in the house probably 5 days a week with an exhaust fan and smoker's candle, the smell usually subsides to its baseline level after an hour or so. It's a good system.
> 
> Maybe I could get away with a petit corona. :lol:


I don't know ... somehow cigar after-odors seem to get progressively worse over time, i.e. the room smells worse after each passing hour. Especially if the smoke has something to cling onto - furniture, drapes, pets, children, etc.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Man, I wish I had an office/study. Some day...


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah no comparison, the pipe smell is gone very quickly whereas a cigar can last for days at least. Same with the car. In any case enjoy your smoke and when she gets home ball-up and say "It's a man's world, get over it!"


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

IHT said:


> yes, by far


Totally agree!


----------



## Bryant (Mar 9, 2010)

I smoke outside except when it's freezing. Cigars smell like smoldering buffalo turds, cigarettes just stink but a pipe is inviting. Few complain about pipes and if they do just tell them to GTFO.


----------

